
CVS joins Google Health Rx network: millions can access medication records online - peter123
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/cvs-joins-google-health-rx-network.html
======
josefresco
"We're working to solve this problem. With the recent addition of CVS/pharmacy
to our network of pharmacy partners, more than 100 million people can now
access their prescription history online and import it into a central, secure
place — a Google Health Account"

Great, yet another thing in my life that I need to hand over to Google to
control/handle and possible lock me out of when I need it the most.

Gmail, AdWords, AdSense, Search, and Gtalk is enough for me.

Thanks, I'll pass.

------
HalcyonMuse
So... how long until it gets hacked?

------
clofresh
SVN still on the fence. _Ba dum tsh_ !

